
Unilever pauses Advertising on Facebook and Twitter till year end - op03
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/26/unilever-pauses-facebook-and-twitter-advertising-for-rest-of-2020-due-to-polarized-atmosphere-in-us.html
======
manicpolymath
Given the levels of hubbub I’m seeing about Unilever getting off
Facebook/Twitter for the year, this is striking me as an absolutely brilliant
PR and marketing coup.

Before today I didn’t know they were even a thing. Now I do. This is better
than free advertising: they are getting headlines for NOT spending money.

I know you can’t exactly plan this sort of thing, but Unilever’s marketing
department earned their pay this week.

------
MintelIE
The only thing they make which I have bought in the last decade is Lipton tea,
and I only bought that at a gas station because I didn't want an energy drink.

Apparently they make lots of soap.

------
Havoc
That just sounds like clever cost cutting frankly.

